# Maxxmem2 not working with Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H along  Spectre Intel fix BIOS



## kiriakost (Feb 16, 2022)

I was using Maxxmem2 with my older ASUS P45 board, then upgraded to Z87X.
My operating system (Win 7 Pro Retail) this booted right away with the new motherboard, and I did not had to perform clean install.
Everything is great and perfect, but Maxxmem2 this is unable to activate, its the only software failing to operate. 

I got directly from Gigabyte a week ago,  Spectre Intel fix BIOS of 2018. 
My OS running now a new Intel service ( watchdog), other than that it is identical as it was with the older motherboard. 

I can not find anything at Google, or any troubleshooting tip from the software developer of Maxxmem2.

I have install Gigabyte software *Application center* along  Gigabyte *System information Viewer*  ( Voltage, temperature monitor, DC Fan control). 
At hardware level, the system works great an True super fast rocket. 

Any ideas about this software Maxxmem2  issue?


----------



## The King (Feb 16, 2022)

Do you have CPU-Z installed? that may help has it looks like the software is getting stuck trying to identify something on your system



> ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS
> 
> First of all, I thank Delattre Franck for his CPU-Z, which is used by MAXXMEM² to detect
> some system specifications. CPU-Z can be found here: http://www.cpuid.com


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 16, 2022)

The King said:


> Do you have CPU-Z installed? that may help has it looks like the software is getting stuck trying to identify something on your system



Yes i can confirm, nothing else gets blocked.









I will leave one last trace from this problem, it might the historians in the future to find it as useful.


The program Maxxmem2.exe version 3.0.23.49 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
Process ID: 1160
Start Time: 01d823f7fd777043
Termination Time: 0
Application Path: E:\DATA  UTILITIES\SYSTEM DIAGNOSTICS\MEMORY-SDRAM\DDR2 DDR3\MaxxMEM2\Maxxmem2.exe
Report Id: 94bfa855-8feb-11ec-8a4d-94de8067c8f7

EVENT ID 1002

*Details*


*+**System*



*-**Provider*

[ *Name*]Application Hang




*-**EventID*1002

[ *Qualifiers*]0




*Level*2




*Task*101




*Keywords*0x80000000000000




*-**TimeCreated*

[ *SystemTime*]2022-02-17T12:17:38.000000000Z




*EventRecordID*41659




*Channel*Application




*Computer*ATLAS




*Security*



*-**EventData*


Maxxmem2.exe


3.0.23.49


1160


01d823f7fd777043


0


E:\DATA UTILITIES\SYSTEM DIAGNOSTICS\MEMORY-SDRAM\DDR2 DDR3\MaxxMEM2\Maxxmem2.exe


94bfa855-8feb-11ec-8a4d-94de8067c8f7


55006E006B006E006F0077006E0000000000


*Binary data:*


In Words


0000: 006E0055 006E006B 0077006F 0000006E
0008: 0000


In Bytes


0000: 55 00 6E 00 6B 00 6E 00   U.n.k.n.
0008: 6F 00 77 00 6E 00 00 00 o.w.n...
0010: 00 00 ..


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 14, 2022)

With the help of CurrPorts  ( TCP-ports-viewer ) I did succeed to discover.
That this specific software, at start up, it is trying to force windows OS this opening several (TCP ports) for direct communication with unverified server. 
Most scripts for starting this communication gets suppressed prior windows firewall this be in control. 

The developer of Maxxmem2 he better learn few new tricks from the developer of AIDA64. 
This thing seems as Trojan horse engine than a benchmark.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Yep ROG forum had on there to I reported it has a trojan or at least security said it did.
Restored a system image after 

Found out it likes high cache clocks to.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 14, 2022)

The major issue with all benchmarks this is snatch of system information details, and who knows of what else,  with out user approval. 
What I was not expecting, this is that by replacing P45 motherboard and CPU, with more modern technology of 2014, that entire PC this will become a fortress.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2022)

If you're concerned, wireshark the traffic.  Or alternatively, don't use it...  that works too.


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 31, 2022)

Maxxmem2 this were updated December 2022,  even so the new version this does not work at my system either. 
I have now a fresh afterthought, its a specific software flaw, it is simply incompatible and unable to read hardware system details of specific hardware chip monitor over my motherboard.

I think this is the final and 100% valid conclusion, as they are not any traces over the web, of Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H this be benchmarked successfully with it.


----------



## delshay (Dec 31, 2022)

It works fine here apart from the result which is worse than AIDA64. Now I don't know which result is closer to the truth.   ....Scanned with Norton, nothing found.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 31, 2022)

Maxmem is a crap program. Too many ways to skew the scores. It's a slot machine. Keep pulling the handle and eventually you'll get what you want.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi,
Here's the ROG thread just for grins





						MaxxMem2 DDR4 Ram Scores
					

Hey Everyone !    A while back Rockford started a Maxxmem2 thread for DDR3 ram, I haven't seen one for DDR4 so I thought I would start one. I just recently got a new G.Skill Trident Z 16GB 4133MHz cl19 kit and wanted to benchmark it, unfortunately my Maximus IX Code/7700k refuses to run anything...



					rog.asus.com


----------



## kiriakost (Dec 31, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Maxmem is a crap program. Too many ways to skew the scores. It's a slot machine. Keep pulling the handle and eventually you'll get what you want.



It might be so, but there is not many other "free of charge" slot machines available in our times. 
I am not working for free either, but if worthy software developers had brains, they would charge 2$ a license instead of 25$ or more.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 31, 2022)

Here's a quick (and free) latency/bandwidth tester : https://github.com/FarisR99/IMLCGui
There's also this (more a linux thing, but there is windows version) : https://github.com/ChipsandCheese/MemoryLatencyTest


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi,
Never used it but using linux features in windows is free to test memory/ ... 
Got this from jpmboy on ocn a while back 



> For ram stability, it is very easy to use GSAT in windows:
> 1) enable windows Linux subsystem in Features.
> 2) download Ubuntu form the windows store, open the Ubuntu console/command window
> 3) "sudo update"
> ...


----------

